# Nos KT66 treasure



## Morattoampshop (Nov 3, 2013)

Coolest tubes ever!!!
KT66 Nos Gold lion Genelex tubes
I was the lucky guy to cut the bags open after 50 years .
Most mortals never get a chance to do this with these tubes so I had to show them


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice! I just scored a matched quad of NOS military (thicker glass; better QC) Teslovak (pre JJ) KT88s for my Sunn. Can't hardly wait for those to arrive. Not as nice as a set of Gold Lions, but at 1/4 (or less) of the price it's what I can afford.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If you're a tube amp geek (and I consider myself one, btw), it doesn't get much better than that! Cheers...


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy crap! Dare I ask the price?
I had a chance to buy a case of 100 NOS for 20$ each around 20 years ago. That would have been a good investment!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

capnjim said:


> Holy crap! Dare I ask the price?
> I had a chance to buy a case of 100 NOS for 20$ each around 20 years ago. That would have been a good investment!


You'd be a bijilionaire!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Did you huff the air from inside those sealed baggies?


----------



## Morattoampshop (Nov 3, 2013)

I found them for somebody that wanted to put them in their blues breaker custom amp i built...
Hope you're sitting down price was .......$1900 bucks !!!
A pair and a spare.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Jesus, those are worth more than any amp I've owned....and I've had some nice Amps.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Oh. My. God.

To both the tubes and the price.

Extremely cool, extremely out of my league. Awesome post, sir!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, pretty cool, but what do they sound like?


----------



## Morattoampshop (Nov 3, 2013)

Theres something about the controlled mid range under high volume pressures that the old KT's just do better!!!
Especially the bluesbreakers amp design .(JTM45)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow

I have to wonder, how many NOS tubes like that are even still around!

...there are 4 more less now


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I sure hope they work.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

One of the nicest sounding tubes imho. I bought a pair of new Gold Lions for Marshall build I will be starting soon and thought $50 each was pricey...whew!


----------

